# Transformatori >  Trafu aprēķināšana

## Juris4cm

Sveiki! Ir vajadzība darbā iemācīties aprēķināt transformatorus. Kaut ko izlasīju, kaut ko sapratu. Nolēmu paexperimentēt. Cik saprotu, tad serdei induktivitāte aug līdz ar M lauka spriegumu H. Kad pārsniedz noteiktu slieksni (netālu no piesātinājuma), tad induktivitāte sāk kristies. Paņēmu paštaisītu full bridge barokli uz 200kHz, pieslēdzu serdi ar parametriem: Bpiesātinājuma = 0.3T, S(efektīvais ) = 213mm^2, Al = 15200. Sekojoši uztinot 9 tinumus dabūju ~1.2mH (ko pārbaudīju ar LCR metru). virknē ar šo spoli pieslēdzu Schottky diožu tiltu ar plēves kondensatoru. Pie plēves kondensatora pieliku ampērmetru uz līdzstrāvu. Pie 5V sprieguma uz spoles, I bija 6mA (pēc reaktīvās pretestības aprēķiniem Xl = 1.5kOm -> 5V/1.5kOm = 3mA), bet kad pieliku spriegumu 10V, tad ampērmetrs rādīja 56mA. Tāda sajūta ka serde ieiet piesātinājumā un indukcija krītas, bet cik nu manas šķībās zināšanas sniedzas, tad šādai serdei vajadzēja pavilkt tik niecīgu jaudu. Gribēju uzprasīt kur varētu būt kļūda? Man ir 3 varianti - 1. visneticamākais ir tas ka signālu ģenerators nav ideāls, bet es itkā strāvu mēru no spoles nevis pirms noplūdēm uz mosfetiem. 2. ir tas ticamākais ka serde nevelk tādu jaudu un 3. tas kas tikko ienāca prātā ir tas ka es nepareizi rēķinu jaudu uz serdes. Tb tā strāva ko es redzu ir I(reālā) - I(lenca). Tb uz trafu iet tik liela strāva un līdz ar to arī jauda, cik ir aktīvā tinumu pretestība. Kā īsti ir?

----------


## karloslv

Bišķi jau tu tur putrojies - tiec galā ar pamatsakarībām. Pričom tev tur iekšējā magnetizācija M iekšā jāpin, nav skaidrs. 

1) Pēc indukcijas likuma V=N*S*dB/dt, kur V ir momentānais spriegums uz tinuma, N tinumu skaits, un B momentānā indukcija serdē. No kurienes dB/dt = V/(N*S). Tas mums dod tikai indukcijas izmaiņas ĀTRUMU.

2) Tālāk jāzina, kā mainās V. Ja pieņemam, ka sinusoidāli, tad V=Vmax*sin(2*pi*f), no kurienes Bmax = Vmax/(2*pi*f*N*S), kur Vmax ir amplitūdas, nevis RMS spriegums. Tavā gadījumā nav skaidrs, ko tu tur dod ārā, bet droši vien jau ka taisnstūri. Tad B mainīsies laikā kā zāģis, un Bmax = Vmax/(4*f*N*S). Praktiskām vajadzībām tāpat jāņem pietiekama rezerve un teorētiskie reizinātāji nav tik svarīgi. Jāsaprot, kamēr V nav 0, tas vai nu audzē, vai deldē B.

3) Tas viss pieņemot, ka tev tur ir SIMETRISKS spriegums/strāva. Ja ir līdzstrāvas komponente, tad viss uzvedas STIPRI savādāk. 

Tā ka noformulē vispirms, kas tev tur nāk ārā no sava paštaisītā barokļa. Taisnstūris ir simetrisks +5/-5V?

----------

